# Moderators? ( Helpful stuff here)



## BandCollector (Mar 4, 2018)

I had an ad in the Classified Ads Forum and the item has been sold.  Instead of the ad "hanging on"  I would like to delete it but cannot do that myself and do not know how to contact the Moderator of the Forum to ask for his help.  

Can anyone tell me how one identifies what Moderators moderate what forum?

Thanks,

John


----------



## old sarge (Mar 4, 2018)

Maybe you can edit it to say SOLD!


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 4, 2018)

old sarge said:


> Maybe you can edit it to say SOLD!



Already did, but could not edit the Title.  I was just able to edit the SOLD announcement in the ad's text only.   Just don't see the point of it still being active on the forum when it is not necessary.

John


----------



## boykjo (Mar 4, 2018)

I inserted (SOLD) in the threads title.

Joe


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 4, 2018)

boykjo said:


> I inserted (SOLD) in the threads title.
> 
> Joe



Thanks Joe,

I appreciate you adjusting my ad but my question still has not been answered.  If a member wishes to contact a particular moderator for a particular forum how does that member discover who the moderator actually is?

Thanks,

John


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 4, 2018)

Where the 'Watch thread' button is, next to it there is a 'thread tools' button...click that, then click thread title...you can change it from there.


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 4, 2018)

indaswamp said:


> Where the 'Watch thread' button is, next to it there is a 'thread tools' button...click that, then click thread title...you can change it from there.



Thanks Inda,

But where is the "Watch thread" button?  With all the changes to the Sight I am still confused as to where everything is and when I do find what I am looking for I usually forget how I got there.

John


----------



## indaswamp (Mar 4, 2018)

top of the page...right above where you see the first thread number... #1....


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 4, 2018)

indaswamp said:


> top of the page...right above where you see the first thread number... #1....



Got it!  I see it now.

With that issue solved. . . . Now, how does a member discover who the Moderator is for a particular Forum?

Thanks,

John


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 4, 2018)

BandCollector said:


> I had an ad in the Classified Ads Forum and the item has been sold.  Instead of the ad "hanging on"  I would like to delete it but cannot do that myself and do not know how to contact the Moderator of the Forum to ask for his help.
> 
> Can anyone tell me how one identifies what Moderators moderate what forum?
> 
> ...



Any staff member/moderator can help in any forum.
Al


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 4, 2018)

SmokinAl said:


> Any staff member/moderator can help in any forum.
> Al



Ooooooooooh,  Now I understand, Got it!  

Thanks,

John


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 4, 2018)

John, it's like a tattoo.
You can't change it.

LOL! :D


----------



## BandCollector (Mar 4, 2018)

SonnyE said:


> John, it's like a tattoo.
> You can't change it.
> 
> LOL! :D



I'm glad I started this thread because I have learned a couple of things regarding managing  posts.  I have been on other sights where you could actually delete your own post when it finally reached its end but apparently here you can't.

John


----------



## SonnyE (Mar 4, 2018)

BandCollector said:


> I'm glad I started this thread because I have learned a couple of things regarding managing  posts.  I have been on other sights where you could actually delete your own post when it finally reached its end but apparently here you can't.
> 
> John



Like a Tattoo... ROTFLOL!
S`ok. Any staffer can help.

Use to be when you could tell a link by color and underline. But that's old school.
All a part of learning, and catching up with a new format.
I'm glad you started this thread as well. Helps others, too. (Me included)


----------



## pops6927 (Mar 5, 2018)

I used to have a link to the Mod Staff, but it was lost in the conversion.  But yes, any mod can help; just look for anybody with "Moderator" tag under their name.  They can redirect to any specific Moderator if need be.


----------



## 30" Jim (Mar 23, 2018)

This might not be the right place but I have been searching with no luck.
I need help (well you all can't provide all the help I need) learning how to post pictures.


----------



## 30" Jim (Mar 23, 2018)

Specifically from files on my PC


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 31, 2018)

Hey Jim,  

 30" Jim
  .  Apparently nobody's been here for the last week????
Posting pics to your thread is really pretty easy.
When you're creating your thread and get the text all typed in and ready to go, look a
below the text box for "upload a file".  Click on that, then click on "choose file".  Then just find the pic you want to insert and double click on it.  A thumbnail of the pic will show up below your thread.  Then go on to the next pic you want to add and repeat the process.  Do that for all the pics you want to include in your thread and they will all appear below your text box.  Then click on the spot in your thread where you want the pic.  Then go to the list of thumbnails and choose either "thumbnail" or "full size" and click on your choice.  Repeat for all your pics.
Some of these instructions may not be exactly what you'll see (I'm just going by memory and, at my age, memory is always a bit iffy   LOL) but they'll be close enough that you should have no trouble figuring it all out.
If you still have a problem, just send me a PM and we'll sort it out.
Gary


----------



## 30" Jim (May 31, 2018)

Thank you for the great tutorial.


----------

